
Russians in Silicon Valley Can’t Shake Hacking’s Shadow - uladzislau
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/08/technology/russian-election-hacking-silicon-valley.html
======
Waterluvian
I'd love to see a tongue in cheek time series graph titled: "How Much Russians
are the Enemy (by public perception)"

Feels like we are higher than the seasonal norm these days.

~~~
lostmsu
Russians themselves are not so much enemies. The state is.

~~~
Waterluvian
I've only ever known awesome Russians. My comment is mostly a joke about
ignorance.

------
zaqokm321
> When prospective business partners meet Mr. Cherkashin, he said, they often
> ask him if his money is clean.

"Yes of course it's clean, it was just laundered"

------
rdtsc
Well heck, I was called a Russian shill here just the other day, and I am not
even Russian.

It is also interesting because the Chinese are thought to have conducted the
OPM hack -- probably one of the most massive and embarrassing strikes against
the US government's intelligence and military agencies in decades, maybe ever.
Anybody worried after that about Chinese companies or individuals buying
assets in US (like say real estate). It's not nearly at the same level of
hysteria and panic as people are about Russians. At least the press hasn't
done nearly the amount of coverage.

~~~
heartbreak
You were called a shill by a [dead] user for this comment:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15381118](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15381118)

In your comment you summarize illegal Russian interference in the election
(via political advertising), while simultaneously asserting that Russian
interference is a false narrative.

I won't accuse you of being a shill, because I'm familiar with Hanlon's razor.

~~~
rdtsc
I was asserting that Russians are interfering with elections in many
countries, including ours. But the story that it had any significant impact on
the election is a false narrative.

Unless they somehow hacked Hillary's agenda so she never landed in Wisconsin
and so that she never addressed the concerned of the workers from the Rustbelt
states.

~~~
heartbreak
> I was asserting that Russians are interfering with elections in many
> countries

You did not make that assertion anywhere in the linked comment.

~~~
rdtsc
It was in the same conversation thread:

\---

> It's a modus-operandi of the Russian intelligence apparatus

I believe that. KGB has been doing that since it was formed. Technically they
might not have been sophisticated but they were good at planting stories and
spinning narratives. I remember the "US govt created AIDS to kill all the
black people" fake news.

\---

Just below it

------
option
"Hack Temple" is a cool name. Don't let PC get in the way. (P.S. I am also
Russian-American)

